# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > React Native >  خطا در هنگام run-android

## sh_Sepehr

سلام
من وقتی دستور react-native run-android رو میزنم با 2 پیغام زیر مواجه میشم (از شبیه سازهای genymotion و android studio استفاده میکنم.):1:
error Failed to launch emulator. Reason: No emulators found as an output of emulator -list-avds.
warn Please launch an emulator manually or connect a device. Otherwise app may fail to launch.
info Installing the app…2:error Failed to install the app. Make sure you have the Android development environment set up: https://reactnative.dev/docs/environment-setup. Run CLI with –verbose flag for more details.
Error: Command failed: gradlew.bat app:installDebug -PreactNativeDevServerPort=808

----------

